# Buying process house



## giuly (Jan 31, 2010)

hi,

I made an accepted offer on a house in andalucia.
But the next steps proposed by the real estate agent seems a bit weird.

they ask 2000euro just to take the property of the market.
after 2 to 3 weeks they need a 10% deposit of the sales price before we can look into the papers or any legal documents exept of a 'nota simple'.
they however cannot garantue that the owner of teh house will give back the payed 10% if the process couldnt be completed due to legal reasons (like he is not the owner of the house etc)

is this the normal proces of buying a house in spain/andalucia?

below is a copy paste of their purchase proces 

_"Step 2: When we find your ideal property and you wish to proceed with the purchase, you will be required to make an initial payment of between 2,000 and 3,000 euros – this varies with individual properties. You will receive a receipt for this which forms part of the sales contract. This gives you 2/3 weeks to sort out the balance of the 10%. After that time the money will go to the vendor as part of the 10%, the balance is then due. An appointment will be made for you to meet with the lawyer, so you can confirm your instructions to him.

Step 3: 21 days after paying the initial holding deposit, you will be required to pay 10% of the agreed price – this includes the initial deposit already paid. By this time your lawyer will have received all of the paperwork relating to the property and will have checked the title etc to ensure that there is nothing to prevent you from proceeding. If you do not meet this deadline, then the owner has the right to re-market the property. However, if there are any legitimate delays in obtaining paperwork or applying for a mortgage, for example, then the date can be extended by mutual consent.

In the event of your lawyer advising you against proceeding due to any legal problems with the property, then you are entitled to receive your deposit back in full from the vendor. The lawyer will endeavour to obtain this on your behalf but it must be noted that we are not responsible for the return of this and cannot be held liable in the event the vendor refuses to repay it."_


kind regards

giuly


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

giuly said:


> hi,
> 
> I made an accepted offer on a house in andalucia.
> But the next steps proposed by the real estate agent seems a bit weird.
> ...


You need to get an independent lawyer/abogado. It doesnt sound right to me, but then I'm no expert! The one thing to make sure of before going ahead or parting with any money is that the property is legal. 

Since property sales are rare at the moment, I doubt they need money to take the property off the market, especially as I'll bet they're not the only agent anyway and would have no right to tell other agents to remove it from their books!

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

It all sounds very very dodgy.
I personally would walk away from this - why would any reputable agent demand 2000+ euros for simply 'taking a property off the market'? Is this their total commission?
As for parting with the 10%.....you are most unlikely to get it back if some technicality impedes the purchase.
Look around - the market is awash with unsold properties of all kinds. It's very much a buyer's market and will be for a long while yet.


----------



## giuly (Jan 31, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> It all sounds very very dodgy.
> I personally would walk away from this - why would any reputable agent demand 2000+ euros for simply 'taking a property off the market'? Is this their total commission?
> As for parting with the 10%.....you are most unlikely to get it back if some technicality impedes the purchase.
> Look around - the market is awash with unsold properties of all kinds. It's very much a buyer's market and will be for a long while yet.


the 2000 is part of the 10% deposit, commission of the agent is payed by the seller.

what is the normal selling process in spain/andalucia?

kr

giuly


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Two links that might have information for you, well I don't know if it's the same link twice...
Buying property in Spain guide

Buying property in Spain guide


----------



## giuly (Jan 31, 2010)

thank you all for the very usefull information!

@grahunt
could you give me a short description how the process is in valencia?

kind regards

giuly


----------

